# Lovecraftian humor on The Onion



## TheEvilSquire (Feb 26, 2009)

http://www.theonion.com/content/news/lovecraftian_school_board_member?utm_source=a-section


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

I saw this the other day too. I love the onion. I think Madness should be a required course.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

:laugheton:


----------



## Fezzek (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank god for podcasts, Iphones, and The Onion


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Madness is good


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Very funny, and now that I've read some Lovecraft stories, I actually get all the arcane references


----------

